# Unique Star Nursery observed by Hubble



## Incognito (Oct 31, 2003)

As it says - interesting, because the stallar nursery is 12 billion years old - so we are literally glimpsing the early years of star formation in the formative universe:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3227221.stm

excerpt:



> *The Hubble Space Telescope has observed the most dramatic and most energetic stellar nursery ever found in space. *
> 
> 
> It lies at the edge of the Universe. It was detected nestling behind a distant cluster of galaxies.
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 31, 2003)

This is cool.  It has always fascinated me to think that one can see far into the past simply by going out and looking up at the night sky.

And, speaking of Orion, which is my favorite constellation - I just had my first glimpse of him for the winter a couple of nights ago.  I don't know why I feel so attached to that particular constellation, but I always have.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 1, 2003)

Same here - Orion is simply _the_ constellation of constellations.


----------

